# Made my own ferules for TOC grips



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2014)

Used 1.25" X 15/16" ferules, chucked ferule to a bolt, clamped pipe cutter into vise, placed ferule in cutter, turned with vise grips. Done!


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job, brass & wood look great together.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 30, 2014)

Bookmarked. Where did you source a ferrule like that in the first place?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, part #27K30.23 From Lee Valley & Vertitas furniture hardware co. $1.80 ea. 10 or more = $1.35ea.


----------



## Boris (Mar 30, 2014)

Those grips remind me of something, but I just can't seem to place quite what it is.


----------



## vincev (Mar 30, 2014)

If those grips vibrated you would be a rich man.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 5, 2014)

Picked a few up. What length are the originals? They look about a 1/2" but I don't have an example with the ferrule intact. Also, do you know if the length is the same on the "glove" leather grips? Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Picked a few up. What length are the originals? They look about a 1/2" but I don't have an example with the ferrule intact. Also, do you know if the length is the same on the "glove" leather grips? Thanks.




I will measure and get back to you.....


----------



## spoker (Jun 7, 2014)

i had grips like those but every time it got cold my ferreles would fall off


----------

